# Yeah, we got some snow.....



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Contour | Stories | Blue Lakes Begin....
Contour | Stories | Blue Lakes Rd - Flyin' down !!!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cool video! I had no idea that road was so well paved. Pretty nice for a road to "nowhere". I'll have to get back there some day.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice video LouD! Which Contour camera are you using? The quality is just amazing. Btw, are you in Truckee or Reno? I live in San Antonio now, but I own a house in Verdi (I'm renting it out as it's way underwater and I don't want to sell it) and I have friends in Reno, so I'm out there a lot. I just got a Ritchey Breakaway and I'm looking forward to doing some riding there in the future. If you ever want a riding partner, let me know.
Jeff


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Hope Valley fall colors*

How are they? I sometimes head up to Tahoe to see them. Flume Trail conditions?


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

burgrat said:


> Nice video LouD! Which Contour camera are you using?


GPS... costco special !!!



burgrat said:


> Btw, are you in Truckee or Reno?


depends what time it is... 



burgrat said:


> If you ever want a riding partner, let me know.


drop a line.... if I ain't skiing, I'm riding :thumbsup:


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

robwh9 said:


> How are they? I sometimes head up to Tahoe to see them. Flume Trail conditions?


not yet.... maybe a week or 2..... the salmon are up in Taylor creek though......


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

One more from "the road"
Gettin' Down Blue Lakes Road on Vimeo


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

*Another Venue*

Great videos !! Thanks for sharing. Inspirational.

I don't want to be negative, please try to be objective.

I participate in another sport.

How would you all feel if you got lit up by the Sheriff and pulled over, searched under no pretext, and cited for over $250 in a ticket for crossing a double yellow line ?? And threatened with a reckless driving if popped off ??

Thanks.

Yeah, it happens.


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Great videos !! Thanks for sharing. Inspirational.
> 
> I don't want to be negative, please try to be objective.
> 
> ...


If it happens it happens..... don't do the crime if you can't do the time..... you pays your money and you takes your chances.......
BTW, The road was closed.... gated off at the bottom.... oh, and the sheriff up here has, how shall I say, a good perspective on the bigger picture..... one of the reasons I moved up here, so many years ago..... 

Quote by Dalai Lama: "When asked


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

Lou, in the same general area is the Ebbet's Pass Road/Hwy 4. Have you ridden that from the crest East ? That would take some adrenilin.  I have only pulled a 22-foot travel trailer with a Ford Explorer over that both ways, nothing like riding it.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*The weekend looks great.*

I think I'll head up there. Now, which bike? Mountain or road?


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

robwh9 said:


> I think I'll head up there. Now, which bike? Mountain or road?


What is this "or" of which you speak ??? ut:


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

LouD-Reno said:


> What is this "or" of which you speak ??? ut:


Come to think of it, my road bike is in a state of disrepair, so I guess it'll be mtb.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Apparently, this is the peak weekend for fall colors in Hope Valley - pictures please if you are up there!


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> Apparently, this is the peak weekend for fall colors in Hope Valley - pictures please if you are up there!


Was up there yesterday..... aspens are turning, but not at their peak yet.....
Contour | Stories | Autumn along the East Fork Carson


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Here's a few*



ukbloke said:


> Apparently, this is the peak weekend for fall colors in Hope Valley - pictures please if you are up there!


I didn't have a change to ride any, though.


----------



## Skippy_S (Nov 4, 2011)

robwh9 said:


> How are they? I sometimes head up to Tahoe to see them. Flume Trail conditions?


Photoshopped?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Skippy_S said:


> Photoshopped?


I got it from Google/Image. I have one from a few years ago that looks just like it, though. 

This is the one I took two weeks ago.


----------

